# lr weight



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

I just wabted to know if my tank is to thin on the bottom for lr. Its only about 1/4 so i wanted to know if it could hold it or if i should put something underneath because theres a 1 inch space between the tank and the table cause of the black edges.

Thanks


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

As in it's a 10g? You should be fine with up to about 15lbs of rock. Just don't point any sharp spots towards the glass. Your sand will actually absorb a lot of the weight before it hits the glass and disperse it's downward energy for you. If worried you could also sandwich a piece of styrofoam insulation board under the tank so the glass cannot bow. A lot of the reefer guys I know put a 1/2" thick board of PTFE, Teflon, the same size as the inside of the tank on the bottom before adding anything to the tank. So you do have several options.


If you said it was a 125g with only a 1/4" bottom I'd be really worried. I've got a 20g freshwater here with a 12lb granite rock in it.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

its a 30g and how thick would i make the styrafoam.

Also i thought your sopposed to put the lr in before the sand.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You do put the rock in first. However the sand will flow under and into every nook and cranny thereby helping to support the rock. Just make sure you don't put the rock down so that it makes any pressure points.

Ideally if you are going to place styrofoam under a raised tank like your own, you'd like the foam to fit about 1/8" below the raised section. This way if the tank bows it'll be cradled by the foam. The R board insulation the use in construction works great.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

would putting egg crate under lr help?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, just like the teflon sheet. It will support the weight over a more broad area. My only concern is it might prevent your substrate from moving around and making little stagnant squares.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

lol ya i never thought about that, Thanks.

So where abouts can i buy the teflonsheet and is it sw safe?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It's just something you can get at a plastic supply house from your yellow pages. Ask for what they call "drops" or "cutoffs". That is scrap from previous orders and is much cheaper then just requesting it by size. You might even get a good deal on a sheet of glass from a glass shop. Another idea would be to check if the egg crate will fit under the tank and offer any benefit. It is probably very close to touching the glass and will offer support.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Thx ill check it out.

And 2 egg crate might work


----------

